# SHOOTABILITY ACCELERATED: The 2016 ELITE IMPULSE™



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

*News for Immediate Release*

West Henrietta, NY (October 9, 2015) – ELITE Archery introduces the most advanced bow they have ever engineered– the new for 2016 Impulse™. 

A proctor of pulse-raising performance, the 2016 ELITE Impulse™ series delivers speed without compromise and “Shootability” without sacrifice. Nearly a decade of product innovation has led to the design of the next generation of ELITE bows, which combine a smooth shooting and stable platform with ultra-swift *340fps+ I.B.O. speeds.*

Improving the aesthetic and performance of the Impulse™ series is a new open-geometry 6061 T6 aluminum riser designed to distribute load over a greater surface area and improve torsional rigidity. The result of ELITE’s exclusive Riser Cage™ design is reduced torque at full draw and a riser that’s dead in the hand, plus up to 30% stiffer than comparable riser concepts. The Perfect Alignment Limb System limb pocket, also new for 2016, provides a strong foundation for exceptionally balanced and forgiving shooting on the Impulse Series bows. Through a simple yet sophisticated solution, ELITE engineers have developed a way to increase limb alignment by restraining the limb in place with two tabs that directly translate downward limb pressure into balanced horizontal limb alignment. This system helps maintain extremely tight stack tolerances to provide consistent riser, cam and limb alignment abolishing accuracy-robbing inconsistencies.

Premium Winner’s Choice strings and cables constructed with industry-leading BCY-X material tie together the power-packed Impulse™ 2-track cam system, slashing arrow hang time while deploying attention-grabbing accuracy. The cams, modules, cable rods and limb pockets are coated in ELITE’s ultra-matte and ultra-durable PRO KOTE™ finish to perfectly compliment the Realtree Xtra®, Realtree Max 1®, Realtree AP® Snow, Ninja Black and new for 2016 KUIU® Vias and KUIU® Verde camouflage patterns. Impulse 34 models will also be available in new for 2016 matte-finish target colors Titanium, Pink, Purple, Red, Orange, Blue and Green. Each will include the increasingly popular ELITE target grip. 

“For several years we have been challenged to build a faster bow that still maintained the smooth drawing stability and Shootability shooters expect from ELITE. We took all the positive things from our best bows and merged them into the 2016 Impulse. The addition of a stiffer riser and a new pocket system, combined with our new cams, generate speed, stability, accuracy and Shootability into one great-looking package that’s perfectly designed for anyone looking to up their archery game,” stated ELITE Archery President, Eric Griggs

*IMPULSE 31 TECH SPECS:*
I.B.O. SPEED up to 343fps 
Axle to Axle 31" +/- .125
Brace Height 6" +/- .125"
Weight 4.2 lbs
String 57" 
Cable 37 15/16"
Centershot 3/4" to 13/16"
Draw Lengths 26"-30" in half inch increments
Peak WTS 40, 50, 60, 65, 70, 80 

*IMPULSE 34 TECH SPECS:*
I.B.O. SPEED up to 340 fps
Axle to Axle 34" +/- .125
Brace Height 6" +/- .125"
Weight 4.4 lbs
String 60 3/8"
Cable 38 15/16"
Centershot 3/4" to 13/16"
Draw Lengths 27"-31" in half inch increments
Peak WTS 40, 50, 60, 65, 70, 80
*Available in half-inch increments

*MSRP: $999.00*

Impulse series bows are offered in a both right and left handed models in a wide range of draw lengths and are available in 40, 50, 60, 65, 70 and 80 peak-draw weights.


----------



## mateo61691 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sooooo pretty.... I've been waiting for a few years to buy a new bow. I'm still rocking a Hoyt spyder 30. This may be the new California muley slayer tho lol....


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Maybe split limbs in 2017


----------

